# Advice for what to do while on the waitlist for apprenticeship, Local 332



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Go take some math classes and electrical classes at a community college. Volunteer for a Habitat for Humanity project to get some hands on.

Here is something you can learn before you get into the union. Don't call non union electricians rats.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

newbi said:


> Go take some math classes and electrical classes at a community college. Volunteer for a Habitat for Humanity project to get some hands on.
> 
> Here is something you can learn before you get into the union. Don't call non union electricians rats.


Yeah, there'll be plenty of time to do that after you're in.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

If the goal of the IBEW is to organize all electrical workers, then calling the other guys rats sure helps.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

newbi said:


> If the goal of the IBEW is to organize all electrical workers, then calling the other guys rats sure helps.


The goal of the IBEW (leadership)is to choke off competition, and have all electricians paying them dues.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

backstay said:


> The goal of the IBEW (leadership)is to choke off competition, and have all electricians paying them dues.


If you can earn a fair wage and good benefits, there is no need for unions.

Competition is good. It requires the best to keep getting better.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

newbi said:


> Go take some math classes and electrical classes at a community college. Volunteer for a Habitat for Humanity project to get some hands on.
> 
> Here is something you can learn before you get into the union. Don't call non union electricians rats.





newbi said:


> If the goal of the IBEW is to organize all electrical workers, then calling the other guys rats sure helps.


I think you forgot to log out and log back in with your other account. :laughing:


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Check messages eejack.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If indeed you called open shop workers rats your are a major jerk.

So as your superior butt sits and waits what to do?

Go learn a trade, maybe some open shop will help feed your punk ass as you wait for a chance with the local. 

I operate a union shop and if you were an apprentice with my firm and threw that term around more than once, you'd be pinked slipped, with a not to be rehired.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Nothing funnier than some useless know-nothing hoping for a phone call dipshít calling open shop guys rats.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you currently employed? If you can, you should try to find employment in the trade while you wait to re-test/re-interview. Any scores much below 90, you will likely not be called, so take all the classes you can, and try to get a non-union job for the experience while you keep trying.


----------



## chadw (Jan 10, 2012)

go work non-union. they love to think they are stealing away workers from the other side.


----------

